# Checking in



## Ashtina98 (Aug 10, 2007)

Well, I didn't do so great over the holiday weekend. Up a pound. But we were at my parent's house and went to Seattle and had the best halibut and chips (can't pass it up, it's one of my downfalls). I suppose being up 1 pound isn't so bad, I am back on track today and hope to lose a little more before Christmas.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Where in Seattle? We were at City Centre for the half marathon. (We ran it.) 
Yea, IMexperience, a pound can be water weight, or hormonal changes, or even fluids being held in your muscles for a few hours after exercise. One pound, unless it stays that way for more than one or two days means nothing. Up the 3 lbs can be nothing - not really weight gain, I mean. Sounds like you are on track to me! Way to go!

Cindyc. (Who struggled during the holidays too, but is still doing OK.)


----------



## Ashtina98 (Aug 10, 2007)

The diner at the Bremerton airport has the BEST halibut and chips! We stopped at a place over by the stadiums for clam chowder but I don't know the name, never pay attention just know if I start walking in that area, there is a gravitational pull that draws me in.

Yeah, I think the pound is hormonal/water weight, the timing is right. Still ate things I should not have over the weekend though.


----------



## Patsy (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm up 2 pounds. As for exercise, today I spent 45 minutes shoveling a snow drift....I'm counting it! LOL


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

I have been just AWFUL. Barely any protein. Eating whatever I wanted including sweets all day long. That's what happens if I get started on sugar. I haven't run for over a week and before that I went a week too. No exercise of any kind for 8 days.

Today I had cinnamon coffee cake for breakfast but it was a healthier version and I ate a scrambled egg too. There is still more cake, and pumpkin pie and cookies are in the house so I can't guarantee I'll stop the sugar just yet. I am about to hit the weights though.


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

Got brave today and got on the scale. Was shocked that I had not gained an ounce so am still only two lbs. above my preferred weight. Eating and exercise have improved.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

I actually had a pretty good week in terms of food, and exercise.  I'm happy with it!


----------



## Patsy (Apr 16, 2007)

I had a decent food week, but terrible in the exercise department. I'm down #1. Can't complain!


----------



## Jenni979 (Jan 27, 2010)

Like I said in some other thread... I FAIL!!! I am up 2 lbs, but I am blaming my "Lady Days" (sorry for the TMI!!!)... I will weigh again in 2-3 days and see if the weigh really was just water.

...but I have been REALLY good about limiting carbs and not eating crud... I did have a cup of green tea but I used Splenda and not sugar...


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Jenni979 said:


> Like I said in some other thread... I FAIL!!! I am up 2 lbs, but I am blaming my "Lady Days" (sorry for the TMI!!!)... I will weigh again in 2-3 days and see if the weigh really was just water.
> 
> ...but I have been REALLY good about limiting carbs and not eating crud... I did have a cup of green tea but I used Splenda and not sugar...


Green tea increases vit. d and that in turn, helps with both weight loss and breast cancer prevention! It's a good for you food, caffeine or not.  I am trying to convince myself to switch to it from coffee, but I really like my coffee. L! I bet your weight will come in line with what you think it should be in a couple of days.  GOOD for you!

Cindyc.


----------



## Jenni979 (Jan 27, 2010)

cindy-e said:


> Green tea increases vit. d and that in turn, helps with both weight loss and breast cancer prevention! It's a good for you food, caffeine or not.  I am trying to convince myself to switch to it from coffee, but I really like my coffee. L! I bet your weight will come in line with what you think it should be in a couple of days.  GOOD for you!
> 
> Cindyc.


THANKS!!! I weighed again tonight and I am down... Not all 2 lbs gone, but hey, I'll take it!!!

I have boxes & boxes of green tea... I just can't seem to take the taste without some sort of sweetener. 8-(
So, I am trying Splenda... That stuff is so odd! It's almost weightless and fizzes when you put it in liquid.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

YES! FINALLY a 2.8 lb weight loss this week.  

Happy me 

Cindyc.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

If anybody is still doing the holiday challenge, how is it going? I know one of my over eating triggers is staying up too late at night. Well, last night wasn't a good night. But, I still think it is going well overall. I have been consistent with exercise this week. 

Cindyc.


----------



## Ashtina98 (Aug 10, 2007)

Okay, so I am holding steady, not bad but not good either. My plan is to jump start after the holidays. We have been out of town every weekend and my willpower is not strong enough to stay away from the food and drinks that are around this time of year. How is everyone else doing???


----------



## Yldrosie (Jan 28, 2006)

Glad I'm not the only one just coasting. Things will get better after the Holidays. I hope.


----------



## Patsy (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm the same, no loss or gain this week. I guess thats ok. The next few weeks are going to be tough...I will be satisfied if I don't gain, & will hit it again after the holidays. I'm not planning/cooking much for weight loss. Seems to be a lot of "grab-n-go".


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

I've lost a pound this week. I don't know how b/c we had a cookie exchange at my house and I ate too many of them. L! 

Cindyc. (I was shooting for 2 lbs. So the cookies only cost me one pound I guess. L!) ETA, I weight on the tanita and it's 1.6 lbs. So that is 4.2 in the two weeks, and that is within the goal I set for myself per week so I'm happy with it. The cookies didn't set me back too far. L! 

Cindyc.


----------

